# Routan Tires and Wheels



## MadeInUSA (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello all, 
I am a new owner of a 2010 Routan. I love it, but want new wheels for it. Can anyone help me out with what specifications I need? I am looking for the following for the stock OEM steel wheels:

1. Rim width
2. Bolt pattern (pitch circle diameter)
3. Offset
4. Backspace
5. Bore diameter

For your information, the wheels I plan to put on are Goodyear Assurance ComforTred Touring 225/65 R17.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## MadeInUSA (Apr 17, 2015)

*Wheel sizes found*

:thumbup: I found the answers to my question and wanted to post them in case any of you are wondering the same. These are the standard measurement requirements for a 2010 Routan:

1. Bolt pattern - 5x5" or 5x127mm
2. Offset range - 34-45mm
3. Front and rear center bore - 71.5mm
4. Stud size - 12x1.5mm

The standard wheel size is 225/65 R17.


----------



## leepersc (Apr 16, 2015)

*Thanks MadeInUsa*

Hey man, thanks for posting the wheel info! I has been a real help for us new to the Routan! Hope you are enjoying your Routan as much as we are!


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Search is your friend here. See my thread from 4 years ago: Finally...Wheels are On


----------

